# Experience with Peat Moss?



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Anyone have experience with this?
I want to add it to my tank; attach to driftwood, some rocks, some leaves, etc. 
Also, add it to my filters.

Where would I get my hands on some good quality Peat Moss?
Does it grow fast or would I need to purchase new Peat Moss to exchange?
Does it attach to substrate; such as, driftwood with fishing line, etc. 

If you could help me out. 
I went to 3 LFS and they do not sell it. 
Some even ask why.
Some even tell me to go to the gardening centers. 
Is that stuff even safe? 
I would like to believe the peat moss there has chemicals added to it for whatever reason. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I think you mean java moss. Ive never heard of people using peat moss except for under their gravel for lowering ph I think it was


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah; I actually meant peat moss. 
The reason is because I want to control the PH.
Plus, I am trying to make the biotope replicate the amazon rainforest river.
Googled that Peat Moss is everywhere in the river. 
Wondering if there are any other types of moss in the river?

Anyways; I'm getting sidetracked, I am googling palces that sell peat moss. 
Blah.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

gardening store is your best bet I think. I thought peat moss likes moist but not submerged. Peat moss is added to alot of soils but it is no longer alive. you can buy just peat moss but its dead. Never seen live peat moss myself but I don't frequent the gardening sections of stores often.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

so, the Peat Moss in gardening stores are safe?
There shouldn't be any chemicals in it right. 

So, if I were to add it to the HOB Filter, do I add the moss in a bag and place it on top of the water column or behind the sponge, etc.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Im thinking it would be safe, but not positive. Always a risk of bad things when you get stuff from outside the norm. Some companies might add stuff to it. If you find live stuff, the only thing I would be worried about is any dirt that is attached to it.

Peat moss that is dead is quite light so you will probably have to hold it down somehow is my guess.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Alright. 
I guess, I'll google additional information. 
I could always cram it into a mesh filter bag and cram it in between my sponge and output in the filter. 
Blah. 

Thanks for the help though.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

If you are planning on lowering the ph of your water, peat moss is very good for that. If your fish are not in a low ph water know why would you want to alter the ph of the water. If you plan on lowering the ph by more than .1 ph per week then you will be putting great stress on the fish and you may have grave results. I would suggest you do more investigation into altering ph, just because their wild conditions state a certain ph doesn't mean they will need it in your aquarium. Speaking from experience.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Driftwood should be pretty good at releasing tannin. You just have to stop making these big water changes that remove the tannin, lol. Oh, and you need to remove any active carbon in your filter.

Instead of peat moss, consider oak leaves. In fact, any tough, fibrous leaf will release tannin. You just have to make sure it's not contaminated by any pesticide and that you dry it thoroughly before using. You can use them as a substrate cover.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Peat moss is generally organic -- it's from bogs.

Re: tannins, you can even use tea if you're lazy.  Just buy organic tea.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Not too many stores sell just Peat Moss, they generally sell a moss/dirt mixture which is not what you want to use. I've tried it, and more than anything it put dirt into my tank... It did lower the ph level, but the desired results were not obtained.

As said, try tannins, you could easily pick up some dried leaves from outside, soak them in hot water, strain it, and BINGO! You've got yourself rich blackwater that should lower the ph. This solution's also great when it comes to healing your fish from minor scrapes and cuts.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

bob123 said:


> If you are planning on lowering the ph of your water, peat moss is very good for that. If your fish are not in a low ph water know why would you want to alter the ph of the water. If you plan on lowering the ph by more than .1 ph per week then you will be putting great stress on the fish and you may have grave results. I would suggest you do more investigation into altering ph, just because their wild conditions state a certain ph doesn't mean they will need it in your aquarium. Speaking from experience.


Well, the importer is tellign me that the Apisto's, being shipped from peru, will be delivered in pH of 7.0.
Right now, my tank is at 7.4 - 7.8.
II wanted to at least make the transition easier for them when I acclimate them.

That reminds me, I need to go buy two peices of air tubes and a gang valve to acclimate my fish. Haha.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

solarz said:


> Driftwood should be pretty good at releasing tannin. You just have to stop making these big water changes that remove the tannin, lol. Oh, and you need to remove any active carbon in your filter.
> 
> Instead of peat moss, consider oak leaves. In fact, any tough, fibrous leaf will release tannin. You just have to make sure it's not contaminated by any pesticide and that you dry it thoroughly before using. You can use them as a substrate cover.


Yeah, removed my carbon before tarting the fishless cycle. 
I guess, I'll try to get almond or oak leaves.

Thanks!


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Not too many stores sell just Peat Moss, they generally sell a moss/dirt mixture which is not what you want to use. I've tried it, and more than anything it put dirt into my tank... It did lower the ph level, but the desired results were not obtained.
> 
> As said, try tannins, you could easily pick up some dried leaves from outside, soak them in hot water, strain it, and BINGO! You've got yourself rich blackwater that should lower the ph. This solution's also great when it comes to healing your fish from minor scrapes and cuts.


Great, Thanks for the tip. 
I'll endd up just purchasing leaves from someone on the board I guess. 
No leaves in the city. 
Haha.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Canadian tire, pure spagnum peat moss. It's like a dirt though, you can't attach it to stuff. It does lower pH, but it lowers and lowers and can lower even more. I've played with peat. I can bring Hamilton heavy tap water, 7.8 pH, 8gH, 8kH, down to 4pH, 2gH, 0kH if I'm not careful with it. I don't use it much anymore. Then if you change water with tap water, the pH/gH/kH swing way up, until the peat can filter it and lower it all. At some point it runs out and you have to start over again with new peat. It's messy. It gets everywhere and there is no way to control how much it lowers or prevent water change swings. It works but it's unreliable.


----------



## OneLastDecree (Nov 13, 2012)

Well, that settles it. 
I'm just going to use almond leaves. 
anyone know where I can find some?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

OneLastDecree said:


> Well, that settles it.
> I'm just going to use almond leaves.
> anyone know where I can find some?


http://angelfins.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=28238&products_id=843


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Growing on Almond Trees?


----------



## KING KONG (Oct 24, 2012)

you can buy Fluval peat granules or peat fibers that you can place in your filter. 

I use fluval peat fiber on my shrimp tanks and my amazon tank


----------



## Lyfeenz (Jan 1, 2013)

There's also Eheim Torf, it's in compact little pellets so it's not very messy.


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

I have used laguna peat granules. They look like little compressed peat moss rocks or broken bark bits. You can put them in a bucket with hot r/o water if you us tap water you may lose some of the ph lower effecrs. and let them sit for a day. This will get them to sink in your tank faster.

Lots of tanins in the water and plants love them. The roots will start growing through the granules. Shrimp search the little cracks for food

K


----------



## Merman (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sphagnum/peat*

What your referring to is sphagnum peat moss.

It is usually used in gardening to loosen up soil and make it more workable/loosens up the soil for good root penetration, etc.

I've only seen it in three forms: growing in bogs in the wild (mostly on the east and west coasts of Canada), in a dead/loose/uncomposted form - long, light grey/green pieces and you can get peat in a composted form which is usually used for gardening/comes in compressed bags and looks like a dry/reddish brown colour.

I have used it (composted) to lightly soften aquarium water by putting it in mesh bags (Dollarama/gift wrap section/sold as some kind of 'wedding' treat bags - I think you get six or nine for a buck). After you've stuffed and tied off the top of the bags waterlog them by submerging/squeezing the air out in a container of water - not in your tank, the idea is NOT to foul up your water.
You can then place in around/under filter foam, etc. It slowly dissolves (a few weeks) and you regulate it accordingly.

I really don't think this grows submerged. The tips need to remain emerse/in open air/high light requirement. Where it does grow only the top inch or so is green and growing the rest is just a long (1' - 3') cord with leaves in stages of decomposition as you follow the stem down.

I wouldn't use it as decor.


----------

